

Song of Kim Dotcom : Are You Going to Fix This Mr. President? - sameganegie
http://bestproductips.blogspot.com/2012/07/song-of-kim-dotcom-are-you-going-to-fix.html

======
token78
Is this for real? Sorry Kim Dotcom - you are not a figurehead of any movement,
you are not a new Martin Luther King.

Call me crazy, but I think I trust this mob more:
<http://internetdefenseleague.org/>

~~~
draggnar
Maybe he's not a figurehead, and maybe this whole internet thing isn't a
movement, but he sure is taking all the heat for something. Much respect to
him for fighting back in the way he knows how to best, eurotrash techno. Oh
yeah!

